# Saudi arabia



## tonytraceybrady

Hi can anyone help me please . I have a contract to work in Saudi as a nurse. The hospital will only sponsor me and not my husband . Can anyone tell me the visa process for him . Does he need to get a job and his own sponsorship , or can he come on a visitor visa . I believe it's not a easy process . Is it easier to go to dubai instead . Any information would be great 
Many thanks Tracey


----------



## Killler

Hi,
i just want to say avoid to work in saudi arabia speacialy in nurse job,
as you arrive they will take your passport and you can't go back or do any thing. Its not right country for women just check Dubai Fourm, every one is complian about nurse job in saudi arabia, any other info you can contact me after 10 Feb because i'm in turkey right now,

thanks,


----------



## Jynxgirl

I would say would be not good to be married and under someone else's visa. They will not allow you to move freely in and out of the country most likely. Depending on where you are, many people go to bahrain for the weekends. But if you do not have your passport, you are stuck. If you are not getting a butt load of money, you should just avoid it. If you are getting a butt load (doubtful as they import most people from asian and pay them little is my understanding), then put up with it as long as possible and keep looking at your bank account.


----------



## hownowbc

Any Irish in Al Khobar. Hoping to go there in January. What are compounds like? Any general recommendations? 
This will be my second stint in KSA


----------

